# breeeding crickets



## Adamski (Apr 20, 2005)

What should i feed my crickets and how do tell the female from the males?

Are there any special enviromental needs for the crickets to breed?

Any other useful information would be good appreciated.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

Breeding crickets is fairly easy. Just put a dish that is about six inches across and a couple inches deep in with your crickets. Fill it with moist dirt and the crickets will waste no time laying eggs in the dirt. This is if they are adults of course. When the have wings they are adults. The females are larger with a long pointy thing coming from the end of their abdomens. Leave the dish in with them for a few days and then remove it. I put mine under a 50 watt red heat bulb and they hatch in about a week. Make sure to mist the dirt everyday to keep it moist.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Apr 20, 2005)

the long pointy things are ovipositors and they are used to lay eggs

crickets are very prone to getting mites so youn have to keep the tank very clean


----------



## Adamski (Apr 21, 2005)

would a radiator do to keep the eggs warm, the tank is next to a radiator and it isn't usually switched off.

In the dish can i not just use moist wood shavings?

Is it likely some of the females are already pregnent?


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

Never had a mite problem with crickets. I get mites in the mantid cages though. You don't have to use a heat source for the eggs it will just take them longer to hatch. In a warm area will do fine. Just keep it moist though. Wood shavings I am not sure about. You could use about anything really though I guess.


----------



## Adamski (Apr 21, 2005)

didn't say anything about mites?


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2005)

Chris did.


----------



## Chris Dickie (Apr 22, 2005)

Perhaps its a UK only thing

there is a species of white mite if I remember correctly that infest cricket tanks after a few weeks if not kept pretty clean

Ive never kept crix for long enough before - they end up all being eaten - so I'm only saying what I've been told


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2005)

I get the tiny white mites everywhere else but have never seen them in with crickts.


----------



## Leah (Apr 22, 2005)

They are probably grain mites, you will see them crop up when you have some kind of moisture souce in the cage for long periods of time, several days.. especially if you are feeding any kind of grain.


----------

